# No LG for over 2 months...my "cure"



## KristiB (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the fecal smell too. I believe my smell is not 24/7, but off and on...worse when I am stressed/anxious. Dr's have also labelled me IBS-C. I have modified my diet quite a bit. No dairy (which has helped my stomach issues tremendously), no soda, no coffee, no lettuce, no chocolate (I cheat on this one sometimes) and I try not to eat processed foods. I also take vitamins. Here is a typical day of food for me:

fruit smoothie (using coconut water, not milk, chia seed, probiotic)

Green tea (usually Jasmine and I will drink this all day)

Lunch: meat/carb/veg,etc. Just not processed or fast food, etc

Green juice (spinach, celery,apple, etc, w/coconut water)

Dinner: Same as lunch

Night: Nopalina (which is a all natural fiber product that is the only thing that works to keep my bowels moving daily)

Doing the above, my stomach felt better, but I still had smell. And then I started getting acid reflux really bad, to the point I was randomly throwing up. I went to the dr who prescribed me *Prilosec daily for 3 months*. So I added Prilosec in the morning to my routine and I also now take *Apple Cider Vinegar 3x per day *(I tbsp with a tsp of honey in water) because of the benefits I have read it has. Since adding these 2 items, I have not smelled. Or if I am smelling, its not offensive as it was. I have been in movie theaters, airplanes, lines in stores, nothing. No reactions at all. It's also extemely hot and humid where I am which is a trigger for my smell and still nothing. It has been over 2 months now, so I felt that was sufficient time to post this.

My "gut feeling" is that the Prilosec is helping the smell disappear.

I was curious if this had helped anyone else and I searched on the internet. There was a post from a girl whose dr immediately smelled her and prescribed Prilosec. She stated this also prevented her from smelling. (Sorry, I dont have the link)

Hope this can help some of you.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Hi,

Did you suffer from any anal symptoms like wet anus etc and was the smell worse after a bowel movement?

Good on you on finding a cure for you, all the best with it.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Kristib how many days did it take to notice a difference with Prilosec? What dosage? I have used a similar Proton Pump Inhibitor(PPI) Rabeprazole for 3 months and haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Actually i've been taking omeprazole for 6 months-ish for acid reflux and i havent noticed any difference whatsoever when taking that.


----------



## KristiB (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, I have had wet anus, constant gas, leaky gas, fecal body odor...been humiliated more times than I can count. This is the first time I have been smell free for this long.

I take 20 mg of Prilosec (omeprazole). Maybe I am underestimating the effects of the Apple Cider Vinegar or the stopping of dairy. However, for me, this combination has helped me tremendously.

I also want to say, I have not attempted my trigger foods. Most are not good for me anyway, so why bring them back. (And I forgot to mention onion and garlic have been absolute NO's for me to eat as well.)

Lastly, I believe maintenance of healthy living is mandatory for us.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

KristiB how long did it take to notice difference


----------



## popopolol (May 25, 2013)

ACV also helped me.

I have been taking it for 4 days now and 90% of my odor is gone.

However I still have wet anus and constipation.

It only has been 4 days so I ll stick to ACV for a while.


----------



## KristiB (Oct 20, 2010)

Stopping dairy I noticed a difference within a few days. My stomach wasn't as bloated, my constant gas decreased by at least 50% if not more. The Prilosec helped my acid reflux within a few days. The ACV I was taking to aid digestion and help balance my bodies PH. I think it was the 2nd week when I was noticing I wasn't getting any of the usual reactions. It was baby steps. I then braved a restaurant, it was fine. Then a movie theater, nobody switched seats. Then I had to take a plane and there were no issues there either. Now, my confidence has increased some which helps me alot. (The nervousness/anxiety I get with this condition takes my smell to a whole other level.). There were maybe 3x the first month that I smelled waves of gas. I was actually okay with it because at least I could smell it now. I thought I am no longer used to this smell being around.

I do the Prilosec, ACV, no dairy, EVERYDAY without fail. 2 1/2 months and counting...

BRAGGS ACV is the best, but which ever one you buy, it should include "the mother"


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to take Prilosec for my GERD and it did nothing for my smell..still stank.I took myself off it when I saw on youtube that Prilosec steals calcium and magnesium from your bones..we who cant eat dairy have to be careful of that.I weaned myself off it,cant go off cold turkey.
Please take calcium to replace what you are losing
I know what you mean Kristib, I haven't smelled anything in about two weeks, even in stressful times, although I can smell vinegar sometimes...I also use it for a deodorant..no under arm stink for atleast 8 hours


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Today is the third day I take ACV and Ketoconazole. The ACV covered most of the smell.


----------



## cback77 (Sep 7, 2013)

KristiB said:


> I have the fecal smell too. I believe my smell is not 24/7, but off and on...worse when I am stressed/anxious. Dr's have also labelled me IBS-C. I have modified my diet quite a bit. No dairy (which has helped my stomach issues tremendously), no soda, no coffee, no lettuce, no chocolate (I cheat on this one sometimes) and I try not to eat processed foods. I also take vitamins. Here is a typical day of food for me:
> 
> fruit smoothie (using coconut water, not milk, chia seed, probiotic)
> 
> ...


----------



## cback77 (Sep 7, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> Today is the third day I take ACV and Ketoconazole. The ACV covered most of the smell.


Can you talk more about the Ketoconazole...is in it a cream you have to apply to the anus? do you know if you need a prescription?


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

I took Ketoconazole tablets and shampoo too. in my country, i dont need prescription. the cream contains too much alcohol in it and just help at the beginning. You can get Nizoral (Ketoconazole) cream without prescription, i guess.

btw, Ketoconazole need long time to effect.. it only reduce ergosterol, makes the yeast weaker. your immune system need to be strong to do the rest. well, complicated. all I can say is that. if you think you have a yeast problem in GI: it is best to take 2 things at a time, Ketoconazole for making yeast weak and nystatin for kill it directly. also little raw garlic in the morning.

if you think you have systemic yeast infection then you should take Ketoconazole and increase your immune system (by vit C, exercise).

At the first time I used Ketoconazole, I had some side effects. But then it reduced. Doctors told us Ketoconazole can harmful to your liver and recommend you do liver test when taking it. thus, dont try strict diet when taking it. you will get nothing than a totally weak body.


----------

